# Sunday Special Rock Group Names



## luckytrim (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunday Special Rock Group Names
Another Pleasant Valley Sunday !
Then we get real for the winter!
Complete the names of the following Rock Bands...

1. Huey Lewis and the ________
2. Diana Ross and the ________
3. Tom Petty and the _________
4. Joan Jett and the ___________
5. Bill Haley and His __________
6. Danny and the _____________
7. Frankie and the _____________ 
8. Paul Revere and the _________
9. Mike and the ______________
10. Bruce Hornsby and the _____
11. ______ and The Americans 
12. ______ and The Hurricanes 
13. ______ and The Belmonts 
14. ______ and The Playboys 
15. ______ and The Stingers 
16. ______ and The Romans 
17. ______ and The Romans 
18. ______ and The Shondells 
19. ______ and The Teenagers 
20. ______ and the Pharaohs 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. News
2. Supremes
3. Heartbreakers
4. Blackhearts
5. Comets
6. Juniors
7. Knockouts
8. Raiders
9. Mechanics
10. Range
11. Jay
12. Johnny
13. Dion
14. Gary Lewis
15. Bee Bumble
16. Little Caesar 
17. Joey Dee
18. Tommy James
19. Frankie Lymon
20. Pharaohs


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 28, 2018)

Repaired !


Sunday Special Rock Group Names
Another Pleasant Valley Sunday !
Then we get real for the winter!
Complete the names of the following Rock Bands...

1. Huey Lewis and the ________
2. Diana Ross and the ________
3. Tom Petty and the _________
4. Joan Jett and the ___________
5. Bill Haley and His __________
6. Danny and the _____________
7. Frankie and the _____________ 
8. Paul Revere and the _________
9. Mike and the ______________
10. Bruce Hornsby and the _____
11. ______ and The Americans 
12. ______ and The Hurricanes 
13. ______ and The Belmonts 
14. ______ and The Playboys 
15. ______ and The Stingers 
16. ______ and The Romans 
17. ______ and The Starlighters
18. ______ and The Shondells 
19. ______ and The Teenagers 
20. ______ and the Pharaohs 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. News
2. Supremes
3. Heartbreakers
4. Blackhearts
5. Comets
6. Juniors
7. Knockouts
8. Raiders
9. Mechanics
10. Range
11. Jay
12. Johnny
13. Dion
14. Gary Lewis
15. Bee Bumble
16. Little Caesar 
17. Joey Dee
18. Tommy James
19. Frankie Lymon
20. Pharaohs


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 28, 2018)

#20 seems odd.


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 28, 2018)

Yup !


Another error......... answer should read "Sam the Sham"


THX
LT


----------

